# Server 2003 TS and CD burning



## Rickycr (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a dell poweredge400sc with a cd burner. 
The story: had a desktop that had a burner, the machine died. Someone gave me the 400SC. the CD drive was not working in the 400SC, so I took my DVD/ CD burner out of the old and put it in the 400SC to load 2003 server. I have the machine with no monitor or keyboard/ mouse for space issues, and run the server in admin mode for ts. My laptop does not currently have a burner, but I need to occasionally burn a CD. all the files that I would need to burn are located on the 400SC server. 
Has anyone had experience with burning CDs (obviously with the correct software) on a terminal server in this manner? the 400SC is kept in the same room as myself and my laptop, so getting access to the CD burner in the server is a non issue.
Thanks!


----------



## SunnyWilson (Oct 24, 2013)

HI

The Terminal server works exactly like you were sitting on the machine with a monitor.
Install the software, put a blank disk and just burn the disk.
Also, if you like you can goto task manager in your terminal client and even use the local desktop of the computer.


----------



## Rickycr (Jul 25, 2013)

SunnyWilson said:


> HI
> 
> The Terminal server works exactly like you were sitting on the machine with a monitor.
> Install the software, put a blank disk and just burn the disk.
> Also, if you like you can goto task manager in your terminal client and even use the local desktop of the computer.


Thanks for the input, but have you actually done this on a terminal server with Server 2003? I have used terminal servers before, and sometimes programs do not run properly on a terminal server.
What does this mean from your post: if you like you can goto task manager in your terminal client and even use the local desktop of the computer


----------



## SunnyWilson (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi

Yes i have done this in the past. We had a bladecentre remotely which we managed

You can open task manager then goto users and choose the disconnected session. This will connect to the machine as if you were local.
Alternatively you can type mstsc/console or mstsc/admin dependant on your version of the windows client


----------

